# Lab pups



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have three yellow lab pups for sale one male and two females. Sire and dam are EIC,CNM clear, sires hips,eyes and elbows are good, dam with get hers checked next month they should check out just fine also. Sire will be working on his mater title this coming spring he already has a couple of passes. They ready to go 1/3/14 $450.00


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok this is not working to well, how does a guy attach multiple pics to one post???


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

there you go 

Nice lookin pups BTW


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you Bax


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

Would love one of those dogs, but my German shorthair is enough dog for me right now.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

PM inbound.


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

PM back at ya


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Only pup left is this little male, he's been introduced to live pigeons and he chases them like a pro. He will make a great family, hunting, hunt test or field trial dog.

He is the grandson of 2010 FC-AFC Fourleaf's Ice Breaker on the top side.

View attachment 26569


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

I can't figure out how to attach more than one pic. to a post.


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sold


----------

